# FIFA World Cup qualification | Daily Soccer Picks



## GoalooIN (Nov 15, 2021)

️*FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)*

Northern Ireland VS Italy--- Italy @ 1.22

Switzerland VS Bulgaria --- Switzerland @ 1.10

Austria VS Moldova --- Austria @ 1.07

Israel VS Faroe Islands --- Israel @ 1.22

Scotland VS Denmark --- Denmark @ 2.30

Albania VS Andorra --- Albania @ 1.17

Poland VS Hungary --- Poland @ 1.62

San Marino VS England--- England @ 1.01



️*FIFA World Cup qualification (CAF)*

Kenya VS Rwanda --- Kenya @ 1.95

Namibia VS Togo--- Namibia City @ 2.45

Niger VS Djibouti--- Niger @ 1.07

Guinea Bissau VS Sudan--- Guinea Bissau @ 2.20


*More Analysis in Goalooin **Click here*


----------

